# audi tt arm rest retrofit idea



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

http://www.ecstuning.com/News/MKIV_Armrests_Assemblies/ES2207783/

just mount this in there.
seems simple enough, only one bolt? 
anybody ever take one off an mk4?? how sturdy are they? is it really only one bolt?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

looks cheap.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Bigger question is will the mounting system work at all...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

F MKIV armrests. They break and are the biggest pieces of **** ever. I broke mine probably 3 times. And yes its simple to unbolt or bolt, but you would have to cut and drill your console


----------



## corradojohnt (Sep 16, 2007)

Why do you need an arm rest? 

If you don't have two hands on the wheel you aren't doing it right! :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

corradojohnt said:


> If you don't have two hands on the wheel you aren't doing it right! :beer:


I prefer to shift with my right hand and steer with my left, but thats just me:laugh:
OP why not get a TT armrest kit? One made for our car?


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

The bottom portion of the arm rest is flat. Our consol is curved. You would have to modify the arm rest to match the contour. and then figure out how to secure it with the one bolt it looks like. seems like alot of work...


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Why the desire for an armrest? Yea when I drive my Subaru I use one all day. I also have a foot out the window (literally) and I'm barely paying attention to what I'm doing.

When I drive my TT if I'm not using both hands I consider myself irresponsible. Also wouldn't it get in the way of shifting?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

herr
http://www.thettshop.co.uk/interior.asp?cat=2002&product=101001


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> herr
> http://www.thettshop.co.uk/interior.asp?cat=2002&product=101001


GREAT! Now I want RED LEATHER INTERIOR again... :banghead:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Haha it does look good


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

the prices are INSANE


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

warranty225cpe said:


> the prices are INSANE


Exactly. That's why the ecs one at 60$ is a good option.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

speed51133! said:


> Exactly. That's why the ecs one at 60$ is a good option.


But the quality is much less and is not a direct bolt on.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

agreed. There's ALWAYS some coming up on ebay or the tt forum for about 100GBP used.. it's cheaper but still $$$


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> GREAT! Now I want RED LEATHER INTERIOR again... :banghead:


Red is nice but that sand color interior is amazing!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Honestly I never knew there were so many color choices haha


----------



## NE-TT (Aug 15, 2011)

corradojohnt said:


> Why do you need an arm rest?
> 
> If you don't have two hands on the wheel you aren't doing it right! :beer:





PLAYED TT said:


> I prefer to shift with my right hand and steer with my left, but thats just me:laugh:


I have to agree; between shifting, texting on my phone, and drinking my beer, I really don't have the extra hand to spare on the wheel...

If I only had an automatic:facepalm:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Wait you have an auto? I would want one then too.


----------



## NE-TT (Aug 15, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> Wait you have an auto? I would want one then too.


I'll send one your way; 

£234.78

Plus S&H, of course


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

NE-TT said:


> I'll send one your way;
> 
> £234.78
> 
> Plus S&H, of course


I don't have an automatic. Nor will I ever. Standard transmissions fo life!


----------



## NE-TT (Aug 15, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> I don't have an automatic. Nor will I ever. Standard transmissions fo life!


Same here bud - I know PA and sarcasm don't go well together, but I have a roommate from the Berg and he and I speak one universal language. Cheers !:beer:


And to answer the original post:



speed51133! said:


> anybody ever take one off an mk4?? how sturdy are they? is it really only one bolt?


 No, see next answer, No.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

NE-TT said:


> Same here bud - I know PA and sarcasm don't go well together, but I have a roommate from the Berg and he and I speak one universal language. Cheers !:beer:


I can usually spot the sarcasm after I know a person better
I'm just an ass hole to everybody else haha. 
Which berg? Pittsburg? Bloomsberg? Shippensburg? Strasberg? Gettysburg


----------



## NE-TT (Aug 15, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> I can usually spot the sarcasm after I know a person better
> I'm just an ass hole to everybody else haha.
> Which berg? Pittsburg? Bloomsberg? Shippensburg? Strasberg? Gettysburg


Damn - didn't realize there were that many! Pitt - he introduced me to the term "gum band" and the Steelers:banghead:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

NE-TT said:


> Damn - didn't realize there were that many! Pitt - he introduced me to the term "gum band" and the Steelers:banghead:


No idea what a gum band is. And the steelers suck haha. Must be a western pa thing :laugh:


----------

